# Zeckenalarm im Odenwald ?



## mellibokus (3. Mai 2003)

Hallo 

jetzt wo die sonne wieder lacht  sollen sich Zecken im Odenwald tummeln.
Es soll hier auch die FSME oder Frühsommer-Meningoenzephalitis
verbreitet sein (also Hirnhautentzündung). 

Hat einer Erfahrung mit den Viechern gemacht??? 
Ich fahre im vorderen ODW und hab bisher noch keine gesehen.
Überlege aber dennoch mich impfenzu lassen (hier soll ja FSME Gefahren Gebiet sein) 

http://www.medizinfo.de/waldundwiese/fsme/fsme_hessen_2002.htm


Naja werde auch ohne Impfung biken. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Dr.Looping (7. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Meli ist ebenfalls mein Gebiet komme aus Einhausen bei Lorsch. Bike nun schon seit 2 Jahren intensiv habe aber noch keine gesehen! Hatte aber erst kürzlich hier ein Thema dazu gesehen vielleicht suchst du einfach mal danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2003)

jo also ich bin da auch immer unterwegs. aber hab noch nix gehört oder gesehn-. bin halt auch geimpft. denk das bringt scho was


----------



## Andreas (8. Mai 2003)

Ich hatte zum Glück noch nie Probleme mit Zecken. Manche Leutchen sind da empfindlicher.
Hessen ist ja noch im Gegensatz zu Bayern ein Gebiet mit geringer Risikoseinstufung.


----------



## Mischa (12. Mai 2003)

Hi!

Ich bin auch im ODW unterwegs, werde mich aber nicht impfen lassen. Wie es immer ist, erst wird positiv drüber gesprochen, dann wieder mal negativ usw... Hessen ist eher nicht betroffen, aber wie es genau im ODW aussieht, das weiß ich nicht. Etwas weiter nördlich von Frankfurt hat´s mal unseren Hund erwischt, hatte Lähmung und mehr, das kam von einer Zecke. So was möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben, aber man sollte kurz schauen, ob man nach ner Tour eine abbekommen hat. 

Mischa


----------



## Eggbuster (12. Mai 2003)

Hab am letzten wochenende zwo stück auf meinen Klamotten gefunden und am Samstag hat mir meine Mama eine aus der Hüfte drehen dürfen...  aber ich glaub, dass war allen zecken, die es im Odenwald und generell in Hessen gab


----------



## der unfassbare (13. Mai 2003)

...die saison ist eröffnet!

jetzt gibt's wieder zecken (noch ganz frisch - vor 1-2 wochen die erste), auch und gerade im odenwald - und die sind auch noch gefährlich! (FSME und boreliose-gefährdetes gebiet).

ich hatte in dem jahr jetz' schon 3 - letztes jahr hat ich nach einer durchschnittstour zwischen 10 und 20 (!) der lieblichen tierchen. hab' mich jetzt impfen lassen (geht ja leider nur gegen FSME - ist aber auch das schlimmere: kann man tot 'von gehen! oder schlimmer noch: doof werden!! für immer!!!), wüsst' jetzt auch nix was dagegen spräche - ein kleiner piks -  ein paar wochen später noch einer - auffrischung ein jahr später und das hält 3-5 jahre!

von einer hübschen sprechstundenhilfe gesetzt ist das auch echt erträglich  

hat gar nicht weh' getan
ciao!
der u!


----------

